# elongs...is it possible



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

after reading like 5 posts and actulaly looking at elongs...i want one now...i havent yet to get p's yet cuz my tank is cycling...but is it possible to keep like 2-3 elongs in a 75 gallon tank...ne one know or heard of this possiblity...give me your opinions...thanx


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry but that's not going to work, especially in a 75 gal, or any tank in that matter. 1 elong in you 75 will will be good for a long time


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

that sux


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

are they hard to take care of?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

YOU CAN KEEP ELONGS TOGETEHR!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=42204


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

awesome....but then again i only have a 75 gallon tank







so i might try it out ...but dont they cost a grip? i want some babies like dime sized


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> YOU CAN KEEP ELONGS TOGETEHR!


 Since he has never kept piranha before, i would not recomend to do what george did.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

try it if any aggression surfaces sale them to your lfs.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

i need to find some babies then cuz i am definatly not gonna pay 100 dollars for a fish


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

timmy said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > YOU CAN KEEP ELONGS TOGETEHR!
> ...


 I second that!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> i need to find some babies then cuz i am definatly not gonna pay 100 dollars for a fish


 Very difficult cause they are wildcaught and extremely rare for a baby...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

You will be very happy with an elong.








He would be set for life in a 75.

I would not try to keep them in a shoal. Way too much $$$ to lose.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Bah, I paid double that for an Irritan.

If you dont have the money go for a Spilo or Brandti.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=42204


 So one example - a stock tank at that, as opposed to a home aquarium - makes all previous, failed attempts worthless?








I don't think so...

Unless you have a tank the size of a public aquarium, hobbyists should content themselves with the fact that macs, spilo's and geryi can be kept together (note: it's not shoaling what they do - they coexist, shoaling is not just stuffing a few fish in a tank!) All other serra species in a group are off limits for mortals like you and me, since they need more than we can offer: unless you want to be responsible of the intentional killing of piranha's, that is...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zzz Posted on Aug 19 2004, 01:47 PM
> QUOTE (cretinHOP @ Aug 19 2004, 08:05 AM)
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=42204
> 
> ...


You can tell them this til the cows come home, all it takes is one photo, one stock tank and lots of "maybe's" and they regress back to what a dealer says, not what time and time again is shown.







Oh well, people do have to eat.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry man it won´t work...







!


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

well it was just a concept...but thanx for the advice...i dont think im gonna waste some money even attempting...i had another idea where im planning to split the tank 30 gallons for a serra and then 45 for 2-3 redbellies...that way i can have both a shoal and a single fish...i think its a good idea but im not sure if it will work


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

on a random note I am curious as to how close Elongatus live to eachother in the wild

for example if you took a section of river or stream that is "x" sq ft, how many elongatus would be in that section and how they are dispersed and whether they ever come in close contact with eachother.

its pretty much an impossible thing to ever find out unless you caught a bunch and put some mini transponders on them and tracked them somehow, like they do sharks but I doubt they have transponders that small

my guess is that they hardly ever come close to one another, but there might be several in the same vicinity


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

u should get one tho i wish i kood...2 me they r the meanest lookin of all P's








BITCH

j/k :laugh:


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

true

how much room does a spilo need for life minimum


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> true
> 
> how much room does a spilo need for life minimum


 30 to 45 gallons


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:
> 
> 
> > true
> ...


 So I might be able to put 2 in my 90 gal? divided of course? my spilo is only 5 inches


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

yea


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

indecisive said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:
> ...


 Depends: half a 90g doesn't necessarily have the same dimensions as a 45g!!!

Just keep in mind as a rule of thumb: most solitary piranha's need at least 32-40" of tank length and 16" tank depth for life, so you can do the math - if the tank's longer than 64" and at least 16" deep, it's ok.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

wont work


----------

